# Questions about Dremels



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I got out my old Dremel this weekend, and found that it wouldn't work. It's a Model 800, which was a cordless with a 10.8 v battery. Not that old, actually, only a few years since I bought it. But it appears the battery is no good, and the Model 800 is discontinued. 

The battery is a Model 855-1. The newer Model 8000 (apparently also now discontinued) also used a 10.8 v, which was called an 855-2; I have read that it will work in the Model 800 tool. Both batteries can be found, but cost north of $40 each. I'm reluctant to spend that on a battery that I know will have a relatively short life. But I also hate to just trash the Model 800 tool. 

I'm considering four options:

1. Buy a used Model 800 on eBay with a battery or two, and keep using the 800 (and have an extra tool). Can do this for probably $50-75. 

2. Try to find a Model 8000 with two batteries (some kits came with two) and have two tools and two batteries; probably cost me over $150. 

3. Throw the 800 away and buy a newer Model 8200 (or 8220), which is a 12 v cordless; can get these for $100 with one battery, or $130 with two. 

4. Forget the cordless altogether, and go with a corded model, starting around $80. 

So... uh, what would you do? Do you have a Dremel model/setup that you prefer? I'm kind of pissed at Dremel due to the battery pricing, but the brand is still probably the best bet for a small hobby rotary tool. I guess. 

Mark


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Mark,
Each and every time I've needed a power tool, usually a drill, I grab a cordless I end up frustrated waiting for the battery to charge. IF you're in a work situation where you can use a cordless each day and re charge each night I'm sure they're beneficial. Otherwise as a non pro and just a home repairer and hobbyist I'm sticking with corded stuff. My 2¢


----------



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

Get the corded one and also get the flex wand (or what ever it is called) to make it the tool you will use for almost everything!!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I use a corded one. Cordless is nice but with corded ones you have no expensive battery to replace and it is ready to go. I have some sears cordless drills and the batteries cost almost as much as buying a new drill with battery.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have the Dremel 4000, it has a cord and also speed control to run at a constant speed under load. Great tool, that's the way I'd go.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

I'd open up the battery case and replace the cells.


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

I agree with the New Guy. Replace the cells yourself. Not that hard if you can solder the tabs on new cells together.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Every battery run device I had ended up getting replaced with a corded model.......cordless is nice, but expensive in the long run, for the amount of "convenience" I get out of it......


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I've had my corded one for well over a decade now (probably the original) and it's never let me down. I can't say I recall ever being bothered by the cord. For a drill, I'd never want a corded one unless it was a serious hammer drill. The Lithium Ion Dewalts charge in 10 minutes, hold a charge for a long time and are powerful. Now you've got me wondering if I should get a cordless dremel. I guess if I've never worried about it until now, I'm still satisfied with my old trusty corded version. 
So they have different types of batteries? Were you using a Lithium Ion version or the Ni-Cd?


----------



## rhfil (Feb 3, 2014)

I have both a corded and cordless one. The cordless one is dying after very little use - barely runs for more than a couple of minutes. The corded one runs very well. If the new ones do not have lithium batteries I would not buy them. And I think I would not buy them even if they do have lithium batteries.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I have two corded ones, about twenty years apart...wouldn't go any other way.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have an ancient Dremel, about 25 years old, I believe it's the 300 series. I used it a lot for probably 20 years and then an internal coupling died, the motor ran but the bit didn't. I actually was able to get parts for it, though the folks at Dremel were amazed I was still using it. I actually bought two of the couplings, because they told me it's not a stocked item, someone just went and found a couple for me.

Then i bought the XPR400 as an upgrade, but it went up in smoke after a couple of uses! Dremel sent me the 4000 as a warranty replacement, it's a MUCH more powerful unit and has speed control so it doesn't bog down when you have a load on it.

If you search on the Dremel XPR400 you'll find that my experience was far from unique, that was just a defective product. I was happy to receive a much better tool as a replacement.


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

I have a hobby wood shop, make dressers, some cabinets, etc. Also model HO scale. The only cordless tools I have are Dewalt drills. All my other tools, including my Dremels, are corded. Sometimes, the cords can be a little bothersome, but all in all, I will not go to cordless on anything other than drills. When I need to use a tool, it has to be ready when I am in need of it. Just my $0.02 worth. 
God Bless
Bob


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow, what a great bunch of responses. Thank you all! I guess that decides it, I'm going with the corded model. 

FYI, in my regular tool collection, I too tend to stay away from cordless tools. I have a Milwaukee cordless drill (went through two (overpriced) Dewalts that didn't last, gave up on yellow tools), and an older Makita cordless trim saw (3 1/2 inch blade), both of which have held up well and impressed me. That's it. 

Also, I did consider replacing the cells in the Dremel battery pack. Read an article about it somewhere. But when I opened it up, they didn't look like ordinary batteries to me (were larger, only three of them, wrapped in some kind of plastic casings). I just figure it's not worth the hassle of constantly having to recharge them (never had much luck recharging regular batteries). 

Anyway, thanks again.

Mark


----------



## underthetire (Jun 6, 2013)

I had a cordless dremel. Sold it at a garage sale. I have some pro model now with the flex shaft. I still hate the variable speed switch on these things. I ended up buying a harbor freight cheapo for around 20.00 and like it better.

Sent from my G-Tab Quantum using Tapatalk


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

My cordless drill,


----------



## Lance Skene (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey I have one those cordless models... not quite that shiny but it still works just fine


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

My corded Dremel, model 1 or 2, is about 40 years old and still going fine.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

If you have a boat having a hand drill like that is a life saver. Not everyone moors in a hoity toity marina ya know.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

You could easily replace the cells yourself, however good quality cells are not cheap, and then the labor to put the pack together. I can only assume these are NiCad batteries so no real issue other than cost. However, just as the others have stated go with the corded and do not look back. Rechargeable models are designed to be used on a regular basis, if only used on occasion there life expectancy will be short as you have found out. Most everyday use then cordless is fine...ocassional use then corded is the way to go, you will find this is true with most rechargeable tools.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a Dremel 380. About 25 years old. Still works great. No parts are made for it anymore, but I do have a set of brushes for it.


----------



## Fackler Rebel (Oct 26, 2013)

Another corded dude here.

Reb


----------



## Brian (Jan 22, 2014)

my theory on cordless tools is that they are great for the times you need then in the middle of the back yard 100 ft from the closest power outlet. anything else is corded because you just now Murfy is watching and waiting for you to pull out that cordless tool, you get 2 rotations of the chuck and the battery goes dead


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Brian said:


> my theory on cordless tools is that they are great for the times you need then in the middle of the back yard 100 ft from the closest power outlet. anything else is corded because you just now Murfy is watching and waiting for you to pull out that cordless tool, you get 2 rotations of the chuck and the battery goes dead


LOL. Thats so true!


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Fackler Rebel said:


> Another corded dude here.


+1 My choice as well...


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Brian said:


> middle of the back yard 100 ft from the closest power outlet.


I only have 100 foot extension cords, takes me about an hour to de-knot/de-tangle them. Then I the cord on my power tool is 6 feet long, the extension is 100 feet long and the project is 108 feet away... Go figure


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JackC said:


> I only have 100 foot extension cords, takes me about an hour to de-knot/de-tangle them. Then I the cord on my power tool is 6 feet long, the extension is 100 feet long and the project is 108 feet away... Go figure










Well then you need this 150' cord holder.
I have a few of these not this one, but they work great with all my extensions cords.
I sure beats wrassling with the cords when you need them, just wind them up after your done and hang them on the wall.

I have all corded tools, sucks when the batteries become obsolete or if you can get them they cost more then a new tool.

I have a 395, type 5, variable speed, it has to be around 25 years old by now.
I have not done anything to it but use it. 
Corded. :smokin:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

JackC said:


> I only have 100 foot extension cords, takes me about an hour to de-knot/de-tangle them


The cord's not to blame for that......


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

get the corded ,,i have both ,,but always grab my corded one first.


----------

